# First tarpon



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Went and fished the surf this morning with a couple buddies. We were after trout, but that didn't work out....I did however hook into a tarpon...a big one! I have never fished for tarpon, or even seen one in person for that matter! We were anchored in the third gut when it bit on a free lined croaker. I was lucky enough to get 3 good jumps within 20 yards of the boat and then a run that was incredible. I was using a chronarch 50e on a billy stix rod...a little small for the size of this fish! We pulled the anchor and were just starting to follow when my leader was cut (gill plate maybe?). On that run after the jumps he peeled off about 3/4 of the line on my reel in seconds. Based on the look that we got when he jumped we all agreed that he was somewhere around 5' long. No idea on what he might have weighed. I had two other fish (unidentified) grab my bait and almost spool me before breaking off. It was a great day for me and one I won't soon forget. I have a new found desire to go chase some tarpon!!!

Sorry for the long read, I'm a little pumped about the whole thing!

Brad

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrobrien (Apr 2, 2013)

I was there was a awesome site watching that size fish jump. Major will need new line on his reel after this trip. Congrats Major on a nice fish was fun to watch it play out.


----------



## saigonnais (Aug 14, 2013)

Your story look like my first fishing day at Bob Hall pier (Corpus Christi) last month (7/24/13) when I fish with shrimp bait on small hook .The line peel off very fast that I think a king fish hooked when I saw a silver color jumped around 100 yards away.After 3 minutes,I bring a fish close to pier,and ..one more jump...I lost ,hook still on the line,just a little bit scratch on my 40 lbs leader.Iâ€™ll come back next year to this pier .
No any fish from north province can stronger than the silver king on south states.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry for the long read, I'm a little pumped about the whole thing!
Brad 



Did it look a little bit like this? Sam Caldwell has painted up a few Texas tarpon encounters in the surf.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

That sounds like good times to me. Congratulations on the hook up.


----------

